# Post a picture of you smiling



## Venompoo

just post a picture of yourself , smiling/


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Awesome, I like this thread idea!

Nice picture, too!


----------



## Venompoo

Thanks...I hope this thread catches on.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231




----------



## Venompoo

DragnoticChaos4231 said:


> View attachment 13220


nice smile, cool guy.


----------



## No Name




----------



## probably offline

Why not? I'm feeling less miserable than normal today.


----------



## newbornmind

probably offline said:


> Why not? I'm feeling less miserable than normal today.


You're very pretty 

Here's me as of this morning, haha


----------



## loneranger

All, you all seem so lovable:kiss


----------



## probably offline

newbornmind said:


> You're very pretty
> 
> Here's me as of this morning, haha


Haha, you too. SPREAD DA CHEESE.


----------



## Venompoo

Lol I love cheese.... It may not be your cup of tea but It sure is mine lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez

these are probably the only photos i have of myself smiling... sorry about the weird angle in the second... it took me forever to figure out how to get the phone out of the space between me and the mirror lol....ive been drinking coffee like crazy lately cause ive been busy and had no time to sleep so my teeth are a little more yellow than normal in the second and my head looks like it has a weird oblong shape, it really isnt weird shaped though, i swear lol...


----------



## ravens




----------



## tronjheim

Here ya go!


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## TobeyJuarez

tronjheim said:


> Here ya go!


you kinda look like the guy in your avatar


----------



## tronjheim

illmatic1 said:


> you kinda look like the guy in your avatar


That's because I made that avatar


----------



## TobeyJuarez

tronjheim said:


> That's because I made that avatar


seriously? thats fvckkin awsome


----------



## tronjheim

Thanks!


----------



## FunkyMonkey




----------



## catcharay

Cute thread
A mirror pic too lol @ 5am a few weeks back, and I rubbed my eye so it's red


----------



## JustSmileZee

id like to post a picture but i dont know how can someone tell me


----------



## living dead man

No Name said:


>


you look so nice
i want put a picture but i dont know how.new member here lol
so this is me if you want see open the link
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5827255.-2207520000.1359495965&type=3&theater


----------



## Venompoo

JustSmileZee said:


> id like to post a picture but i dont know how can someone tell me


On your sas profile make an album load your pic ... click on the pic and below it near the caption it should show you a link ... copy that link .... and when creating a message click insert image ... paste the link ... blacblabvlsjkdhf;lksjdal kfjan and bada boom it's done


----------



## JustSmileZee




----------



## JohnParker

Just got back from work, exhausted.


----------



## Audri Bear

Don't smile much but when I do. It looks a little something like this. No nashers though. Don't do teethy smiles often, get a little iffy for some weird reason.


----------



## JustSmileZee

Look at all the good looking people smiling here 8)


----------



## lily92

hmm i thought other people with sa were hideously ugly jk you guys look like everybody else thats a compliment lol i would post a pic but i don't like my nose...or my forehead..., and my lips


----------



## JustSmileZee

And that's actually a scary thing too, we all look just the same as anybody else. We could be walking past somebody we think seems normal and yet they could be fighting the hardest battles /:


----------



## FunkyMonkey

lily92 said:


> hmm i thought other people with sa were hideously ugly jk you guys look like everybody else thats a compliment lol i would post a pic but i don't like my nose...or my forehead..., and my lips


<3 dont worry about things u hate lol ^_^ I been scared to post pics for years but I started posting them in December and it gets so much easier after your first pic  ppl will always say nice things =]

P.S swop me skin [email protected]@@ lol XD


----------



## JustSmileZee

swop me skin o: ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Yeah u take my pasty white skin and I take your awsome skin :lol


----------



## brunteca

Great smiles all around in this thread. I kind of just smirk in pictures.


----------



## JustSmileZee

of course not your skin is too awesome to give up ! its quite nice |
not to mention the lighting wasnt so good when the picture got taken ha ha


----------



## AceEmoKid

Don't mind me. Just derpa-lerpin' around with my winter hat.


----------



## Goopus

There I am.


----------



## AceEmoKid

JustSmileZee said:


>


Woah. You got all there girls there, didn't you? ;P


----------



## Zaiaku

AceEmoKid made me do it. MY FRIZZ ENGULFS YOU ALL!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Zaiaku said:


> AceEmoKid made me do it. MY FRIZZ ENGULFS YOU ALL!


So adorkable! Gotta love the frizz. The frizzball _makes_ this pic.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Zaiaku said:


> AceEmoKid made me do it. MY FRIZZ ENGULFS YOU ALL!


Also: Fuzzurious.

there. I told you I wouldn't spam but I guess I lied.


----------



## Nitrogen

Ballsy, but I do like this picture.


----------



## Zaiaku

AceEmoKid said:


> Also: Fuzzurious.
> 
> there. I told you I wouldn't spam but I guess I lied.


:bat I'm watching yoooouuuuu...


----------



## JustSmileZee

I blame the dimples  i love your smile though and that hat too


----------



## AceEmoKid

Victini said:


> Ballsy, but I do like this picture.


OMGEEEEE (pardon my valley-girlness) ! Stop deleting pictures. Keep this one up on here, please. Likin' the hat.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> OMGEEEEE (pardon my valley-girlness) ! Stop deleting pictures. Keep this one up on here, please. Likin' the hat.


Oh stawp gurl. Hehehe thankyou very much. (Also I lack comprehension on why you like my face so much.)


----------



## AceEmoKid

Victini said:


> Oh stawp gurl. Hehehe thankyou very much. (Also I lack comprehension on why you like my face so much.)


It just looks cute!

You wouldn't understand.

Plus it looks fun and stretchy :3


----------



## thekcw

Man, I always feel awkward smiling for pictures :blank


----------



## tronjheim

JustSmileZee said:


> ... we all look just the same as anybody else. We could be walking past somebody we think seems normal and yet they could be fighting the hardest battles /:


I agree. This thread gives me insight of how normal/regular we all look.


----------



## SparklingWater

Such a beautiful thread!


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

Uploading a picture here is making me really anxious, but oh well, if it helps fight SA...
I hope you can tolerate my face :S


----------



## newbornmind

OdeToMelancholy said:


> Uploading a picture here is making me really anxious, but oh well, if it helps fight SA...
> I hope you can tolerate my face :S


Girls, what do you think?


----------



## Venompoo

OdeToMelancholy said:


> Uploading a picture here is making me really anxious, but oh well, if it helps fight SA...
> I hope you can tolerate my face :S


You make my knees weak and i'm a straight guy.


----------



## newbornmind

Venompoo said:


> You make my knees weak and i'm a straight guy.


hahaha, that actually made me LOL. And I would usually never write like I was a 15 yr old girl either...

funny.


----------



## BitterTaste90

eh.. what the heck I'll give it a go.


----------



## Juice box

I am in love with this thread, hahah. Y'all are amazing.


----------



## NoHeart

Victini said:


> Ballsy, but I do like this picture.


Ha, this is too cute! :clap


----------



## M4RTIN

My ugly mug


----------



## noyadefleur

This is a little old but one of the very few pictures I have of myself _actually_ smiling. I don't even know what I was so happy about.. :um


----------



## tieffers

OdeToMelancholy said:


> Uploading a picture here is making me really anxious, but oh well, if it helps fight SA...
> I hope you can tolerate my face :S


Don't be anxious. I think you're really good-looking. I'm sorry, I have no idea how to compliment guys. But I hope the sentiment still counts.



noyadefleur said:


> This is a little old but one of the very few pictures I have of myself _actually_ smiling. I don't even know what I was so happy about.. :um


Aw, you've got a beautiful smile.


----------



## marsvillain

I don't know why this picture is soo huge!


----------



## Mersault

A sort of smile, in reality i am not happy so it is fake ( i think it shows too ).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

noyadefleur said:


> This is a little old but one of the very few pictures I have of myself _actually_ smiling. I don't even know what I was so happy about.. :um


So cute!


----------



## ShowMeMyDreams

Stupid smile...but oh well[:


----------



## Marakunda

Victini said:


> Ballsy, but I do like this picture.


So cute! Love the hat and glasses.



noyadefleur said:


> This is a little old but one of the very few pictures I have of myself _actually_ smiling. I don't even know what I was so happy about.. :um


Aww, big fan of the smiling! Beautiful as always.


----------



## noyadefleur

tieffers said:


> Aw, you've got a beautiful smile.





the cheat said:


> So cute!





Marakunda said:


> Aww, big fan of the smiling! Beautiful as always.


Thank you guys, you're all so sweet. :squeeze


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible

my avatar


----------



## januarygirl

This is me on my birthday a couple of days ago, smiling because this birthday was a lot better than the previous years.


----------



## borntoroam

ツ


----------



## ThISme

2 years old at my sisters wedding. Kinda smiling lol. And a cute picture of me and my cousin.


----------



## kiirby

What a nice thread, you all look lovely!

This is the only picture I have of me smiling. Loathe it.










(I'm the brown one, JUST FYI).


----------



## IdontMind

This thread makes me smile  to bad I dont have a camera.


----------



## eynhcim

I don't really like smiling in picture cause my cheeks are fat when I do soooo yeah haha


----------



## ACCV93

noyadefleur said:


> This is a little old but one of the very few pictures I have of myself _actually_ smiling. I don't even know what I was so happy about.. :um


awe, you should smile more! :b


----------



## monotonous

noyadefleur said:


> This is a little old but one of the very few pictures I have of myself _actually_ smiling. I don't even know what I was so happy about.. :um


wow i feel sunshine seen you smile


----------



## Aenela

me with my best friend


----------



## newbornmind

Aenela said:


> me with my best friend


Jesus christ, man eater!!!


----------



## Venompoo

Aenela said:


> me with my best friend


You guys weirdly look like each other. ..Or maybe it's just all in my head.


----------



## Aenela

lol, that's the best thing i've heard all day


----------



## Mersault

That is a great image, Aenela 

A more serene pic:


----------



## VicViper

The closest thing I could find to one! This was about one and a half years ago.


----------



## Sleeper92

i dont smiley


----------



## skogbrann

Fake a smile! I look crazy in this, and the quality is bad, but I'm kind of smiling in this, haha


----------



## Juice box

One of maybe three pictures of me smiling in the last 2 years or so. Scary.


----------



## JustSmileZee

Sorry i had to, ^^^^ that's a beautiful smile o:


----------



## Juice box




----------



## newbornmind

Juice box said:


> One of maybe three pictures of me smiling in the last 2 years or so. Scary.


So NOT scary at all, my choice of words would be HOT actually


----------



## Juice box

newbornmind said:


> So NOT scary at all, my choice of words would be HOT actually


Scary was the realization I only have a small amount of "smiling pictures." I smile quite a bit, often only to myself, because life is a funny thing.
But, thank you just the same. :blush


----------



## Rainlullaby

I fake a smile a lot.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Good thread! It's nice to see all smiles


----------



## TeenyBeany

Me and my dad


----------



## JustSmileZee

beautiful pic  nice pic of you and him ^^^


----------



## toutenkarthon

Nice smiles all


----------



## failed101

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww <3.
This thread makes me smile all the way~.
Thank all of you guys for making this such a great thread!
*I MAYBE will post my picture, but I feel like the only youngster here xD.*


----------



## Cam1

Zaiaku said:


> AceEmoKid made me do it. MY FRIZZ ENGULFS YOU ALL!


You have a great smile.


----------



## Zaiaku

Cam1 said:


> You have a great smile.


Aw, thank you. :3


----------



## IdontMind

Juice box said:


> One of maybe three pictures of me smiling in the last 2 years or so. Scary.


You're super cute! I'm sure the world would appreciate if you smiled more often :yes:boogie


----------



## Daveyboy

Rainlullaby said:


> I fake a smile a lot.


Wow, thats a great smile. Very pretty.


----------



## Daveyboy

skogbrann said:


> Fake a smile! I look crazy in this, and the quality is bad, but I'm kind of smiling in this, haha


Luv it, you look happy and fun.


----------



## ACCV93

Rainlullaby said:


> I fake a smile a lot.


Omg stop ittt, doesn't look fake to me. Why you so cute? lol


----------



## MrQuiet76

this thread is so awesome... you guys have even given me the balls to contribute


----------



## Nitrogen

MrQuiet76 said:


> this thread is so awesome... you guys have even given me the balls to contribute


Aw, you've got a nice smile. 

It's nice to see everyone contribute.
I'd post again but I feel nervous about it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Victini said:


> Aw, you've got a nice smile.
> 
> It's nice to see everyone contribute.
> I'd post again but I feel nervous about it.


Victini: No one's judging you. It's just about posting your smile to firstly boost your self confidence, and secondly to brighten up everyone's day


----------



## MrQuiet76

Victini said:


> Aw, you've got a nice smile.
> 
> It's nice to see everyone contribute.
> I'd post again but I feel nervous about it.


Thanks for the comment!! it totally made my day  I like your picture too!!


----------



## Nitrogen

Here's an actual smile. Which is rare since I hardly ever do so.


----------



## myforeverago

This thread is adorable. Hopefully the picture I chose isn't the size of Alaska.









I think I was going to a soccer game with a friend of mine and I was really excited.

Everyone has such lovely smiles!!


----------



## FeistyWizard

Okay so that's me... kinda smiling hugs Hi everyone


----------



## FeistyWizard

NoHeart said:


> Okay I found an older picture of me smiling... I have no idea why I was smiling in this picture but yeah... I don't much like it because I have crooked teeth but this one doesn't show too much teeth so maybe It's alright...


Aww lol don't worry about your teeth that much I find you to be very attractive in this picture... and this is coming from a guy don't be weirded out by what I'm saying its what I feel


----------



## FeistyWizard

Juice box said:


> One of maybe three pictures of me smiling in the last 2 years or so. Scary.


Have you seen your self are you frikkin kidding you look Amazing this is such a beautiful photo :clap


----------



## loneranger

Here I am.


----------



## shuyaNOBU

JUST COZ


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

shuyaNOBU said:


> JUST COZ


This pic made my day ahahaha


----------



## Anonymeee

nice thread


----------



## MarjoleinL

This thread is making me smile.


----------



## heyperson

Was pretending to be happy to post it on facebook


----------



## dandelionwallflower

Me >.< I dont usually smile if I do I always look down Hehe x)


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## saltyleaf

not much of a smile


----------



## riptide991

im good at fake smiles


----------



## renegade disaster

great thread! and great pics everyone


----------



## mekie

Nice thread. If i get over my laziness, I'll put a picture of myself smiling too


----------



## ACCV93

myforeverago said:


> This thread is adorable. Hopefully the picture I chose isn't the size of Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was going to a soccer game with a friend of mine and I was really excited.
> 
> Everyone has such lovely smiles!!


You have such a bright smile


----------



## leeleekiti

Got that hoodie as an early birthday present from my sister that day and I was super stoked. I love being a kitty ^w^ so things with ears make me happy


----------



## britisharrow




----------



## Yori

Britisharrow, isn't that a stock photo of some creepy business man? xD


----------



## moretrix

so this is me, I think I was spending some time with my brothers when my sister took this pic


----------



## moretrix

ps. it's pretty awesome to see everybody smile, I find this thread enjoyable


----------



## britisharrow

Haha nah I got my office photos done and there was still time left so I just played around with various poses


----------



## Jess93

Just browsing the forum and saw this thread. I don't really do pictures of myself (too self conscious and really don't like my smile), but seeing as everyone else posted a pic of theirs, I suppose I will too. 
P.S. I look super pale in this picture. It's the light. I'm sat opposite a window.


----------



## noyadefleur

myforeverago said:


> This thread is adorable. Hopefully the picture I chose isn't the size of Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was going to a soccer game with a friend of mine and I was really excited.
> 
> Everyone has such lovely smiles!!


You look just like Chloe Grace Moretz and you're totally adorable. :yes


----------



## DGenerationX

.... removed the pic


----------



## Spritz11

Oh dear, I hope this is normal sized, my head is not something I want to see quadrupled! -_-
First picture I've taken of myself in... a year and a half :O? But hey this is a really sweet thread so why not D:


----------



## NoHeart

Spritz11 said:


> View attachment 14569
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I hope this is normal sized, my head is not something I want to see quadrupled! -_-
> First picture I've taken of myself in... a year and a half :O? But hey this is a really sweet thread so why not D:


 you're just so adorable! :clap


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

A pic from about a year ago. :I


----------



## KTguitarist

Cool thread. Too bad a few of the pics were deleted


----------



## Spritz11

NoHeart said:


> you're just so adorable! :clap


N'aaaaw, thanks you very much :'3! Heehee. Please ignore the One Direction poster. I have c*** taste in music, Ok?


----------



## Cam1

myforeverago said:


> This thread is adorable. Hopefully the picture I chose isn't the size of Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was going to a soccer game with a friend of mine and I was really excited.
> 
> Everyone has such lovely smiles!!


You have am amazing smile, really. I agree with the Chloe Grace Moretz comparison above.


----------



## Cam1

MrQuiet76 said:


> this thread is so awesome... you guys have even given me the balls to contribute


Great pic, nice smile... you look happy ;D


----------



## bullsfan




----------



## NoHeart

Spritz11 said:


> N'aaaaw, thanks you very much :'3! Heehee. Please ignore the One Direction poster. I have c*** taste in music, Ok?


I hadn't even noticed that


----------



## Spritz11

NoHeart said:


> I hadn't even noticed that


:O... Shhh, it's a secret.
....Oh. I think I may have screwed up slightly in the keeping it a secret department.. Oops D:!


----------



## Maddman

I want in on this!


----------



## TaliesinLALA

Smiling though <3 is aching?


----------



## bullsfan




----------



## lzzy

Quite possibly the only picture of me smiling, as you can see it's not something I'm used to


----------



## RaydonTheAngel




----------



## RaydonTheAngel

Look at ugly me lol.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

RaydonTheAngel said:


> Look at ugly me lol.


:roll You are sooo not, your smile is so cute!


----------



## riptide991

RaydonTheAngel said:


> Look at ugly me lol.


You kind of remind me of a young Kirsten dunst!


----------



## Stradivari

After looking at all the wonderful smiles I thought I'd share mine. Going through some photos of me I thought this one was the best, thought the others ones made my face look chubby or my teeth too yellow =p. Gotta say this is a great thread that has made me day very good. Keep posting! I'm on the right


----------



## FeistyWizard

Stradivari said:


> After looking at all the wonderful smiles I thought I'd share mine. Going through some photos of me I thought this one was the best, thought the others ones made my face look chubby or my teeth too yellow =p. Gotta say this is a great thread that has made me day very good. Keep posting! I'm on the right


Aww.. both you and the other person look so great I love those smiles.
oh and those pancakes are making me hungry they look really good :boogie


----------



## Arthur Dent

And that's the closest you'll see me to smile on a picture


----------



## Stradivari

Arthur Dent said:


> And that's the closest you'll see me to smile on a picture


It's a nice smile, you're have similar shaped lips to mine, where it is kind of shaped like a moustache =p


----------



## Tristeza




----------



## Daveyboy

Stradivari said:


> After looking at all the wonderful smiles I thought I'd share mine. Going through some photos of me I thought this one was the best, thought the others ones made my face look chubby or my teeth too yellow =p. Gotta say this is a great thread that has made me day very good. Keep posting! I'm on the right


Wow very happy..Whos the girl? she's cute..kinda looks like you


----------



## hanzitalaura

View attachment 15250


Me


----------



## hanzitalaura

Stradivari said:


> After looking at all the wonderful smiles I thought I'd share mine. Going through some photos of me I thought this one was the best, thought the others ones made my face look chubby or my teeth too yellow =p. Gotta say this is a great thread that has made me day very good. Keep posting! I'm on the right


What a lovely picture


----------



## Rick222

All of you are so beautiful


----------



## renegade disaster

hanzitalaura said:


> What a lovely picture


I agree ,that picture is great. and this thread is awesome.


----------



## phillyy

I scare the children


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Only smile you'll get out of me. Hate my teeth


----------



## ForBrighterDays

There ya go.


----------



## villadb

Smile _and_ a double thumbs up


----------



## hanzitalaura

lzzy said:


> Quite possibly the only picture of me smiling, as you can see it's not something I'm used to


Lovely!


----------



## meedo

This thread is beautiful and full of wonderful guys and girls . Every single one of them.


----------



## hanzitalaura

DaveCan said:


> From a few weeks ago right after shoveling snow for an hour or so, not the best pic lol..
> 
> View attachment 15553


Great picture! I love the snow in the background.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I dont have any. I just can't really smile on camera anymore.


----------



## ssalamone




----------



## sanspants08

phillyy said:


> I scare the children


Actually you're really pretty :yes.


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23

tried to smile on this one


----------



## ak3891

kate7 said:


>


You have a perfect smile!


----------



## ak3891




----------



## HurtsDonut

I'm always happy with a guitar in my hands.


----------



## diamondheart89

<------- I'm happy on the inside


----------



## AceEmoKid

I posted again in this thread.
Can I have a cookie now?

Also, wonderful smiles everyone. Been browsing all these pages.  Now we all need to work on showing these smiles on a regular basis.


----------



## Mousey9

Yeah figures, my pic is the one that kills this thread...llol


----------



## Pumpkin Head

I'm totally kidding. That's not me. Sorry, couldn't resist. I wiped my computer recently and don't have anything available atm.


----------



## gomenasai

phillyy said:


> I scare the children


wow.


----------



## stookified

me smiling?


----------



## stookified

gomenasai said:


> wow.


sexy lips and eyes! Saying respectfully


----------



## GlassRoom

This is like... the only picture of me smiling with my mouth open EVER, haha.

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/534887_10151580527265650_822040993_n.jpg


----------



## Mure

Oh look a lot of normal looking beautiful people.


----------



## Bekkah

Oh well im feeling a bit good today


----------



## Lasair

Best thread x


----------



## Chloe321

cringeeee!!! and its the wrong way


----------



## Chloe321

ps this made me smile so much you guys are all brave beautiful people


----------



## Jt2456

I've been a lurker for awhile but thought I'd join and contribute


----------



## tronjheim

Jt2456 said:


> I've been a lurker for awhile but thought I'd join and contribute


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## MarjoleinL

kate7 said:


>


You look so cute!  I've seen multiple pictures of you (now I sound like a stalker, but I'm not! I swear, lol.), and you just look so nice.  Lucky you.


----------



## crazaylulu

Jt2456 said:


> I've been a lurker for awhile but thought I'd join and contribute


Welcome!

You have a nice smile!


----------



## crazaylulu

All of you are beautiful! makes me wonder why we struggle so much with issues of self esteem.


----------



## crazaylulu

here's mine


----------



## tobi08

you look a bit like the singer of a day to remember  



Arthur Dent said:


> And that's the closest you'll see me to smile on a picture


----------



## jennyrsand

latest picture I took of myself


----------



## guybrowneyes




----------



## Sadok




----------



## bullsfan

Just another pic of me I took recently.


----------



## tieffers

crazaylulu said:


> here's mine


God, you've got the prettiest hair.



hanzitalaura said:


>


Adorable smile!


----------



## saltyleaf

fake/insecure smile as usual


----------



## WhoDey85

guybrowneyes said:


>


You look like a cool version of Chuck from the T.V show Chuck!


----------



## WhoDey85

saltyleaf said:


> fake/insecure smile as usual


Lovely smile!


----------



## WhoDey85

Sadok said:


>


Nice pic chillin by the pool!


----------



## WhoDey85

I can't see my picture anymore. It must of had a panic attack.


----------



## alissadisa

Hello . all of u nice smile, cool guy.


----------



## myforeverago

saltyleaf said:


> fake/insecure smile as usual


Your smile is so lovely.


----------



## Foh_Teej

saltyleaf said:


> fake/insecure smile as usual


I didn't know fake and insecure looked so good


----------



## Cronos

True story: I had to double-check to see if I was on the right forum. You all honesty look like the exact opposite of folk with SA.

Gotta upload a pic soon. Darn you anxiety-fueled procrastination!


----------



## ak3891

So many attractive people on this thread


----------



## blue the puppy




----------



## alissadisa

nice smile, cool guy.


----------



## mark555666

---


----------



## crazaylulu

tieffers said:


> God, you've got the prettiest hair.


Aw thanks, most of the time it doesn't look like that ha


----------



## Andres124




----------



## CopeCitizen2

GlassRoom said:


> This is like... the only picture of me smiling with my mouth open EVER, haha.
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/534887_10151580527265650_822040993_n.jpg


You're gorgeous... how you have social anxiety baffles me :con


----------



## CopeCitizen2

1 of like, 5 pictures of myself I actually like. And despite the nature of that picture, I hardly ever go out. I hate it most of the time.


----------



## saltyleaf

WhoDey85 said:


> Lovely smile!





myforeverago said:


> Your smile is so lovely.





Foh_Teej said:


> I didn't know fake and insecure looked so good


thank you!


----------



## Stradivari

I haven't looked at this thread in a while but I'm very glad I checked up on it. Like most everyone has said before you guys all have beautiful smiles and are all good looking peoples. It just makes me happy to see more and more people contributing =)


----------



## bornbroken

noyadefleur said:


> This is a little old but one of the very few pictures I have of myself _actually_ smiling. I don't even know what I was so happy about.. :um


You remind me of Kimmi Smiles on youtube!!! You're both so gorgeous  Keep smiling


----------



## Karsten

Family gathering. I'm on the right. I was undefeated in pool BTW.


----------



## Reclusion

lolderp


----------



## Marty1965

*Cheese!*

:yes


----------



## Snow Bunny

Love this thread!


----------



## skippy butter

thekloWN said:


> Family gathering. I'm on the right. I was undefeated in pool BTW.


Who's the red head with the great body?


----------



## inerameia

need a haircut ha


----------



## Cherry Quartz




----------



## Sadok

Little Insomniac said:


>


Sublime , Love your eyes and hair .


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Sadok said:


> Sublime , Love your eyes and hair .


Adsfdkn wow, thanks~ o u o


----------



## Vinny123

will post


----------



## jate

on the left, green hat

more recent one, far right in parka


----------



## Amethyst Forest




----------



## Staticnz

Here is me.










Though in my defense I have lost weight recently and shaved.

Also this photo is too big sorry.


----------



## WorldABlaze

I'm too cool to smile. But you all look great!


----------



## apx24

Reclusion said:


> lolderp


You look good here man, are you of Asian origin? If so, what country?


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## swampchild

Happy after a futbol match and double the smiles! (we won)


----------



## heysam

Little Insomniac said:


>


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Farideh




----------



## tynachosyum




----------



## tynachosyum

uh did it work? can you guys see my pic??


----------



## tynachosyum




----------



## tynachosyum




----------



## Jig210

That work? I'm a bit high up in the clouds right now.


----------



## Cherry Quartz

wtfsam said:


> Gorgeous!!


Oh gosh thanks!! o // u // o


----------



## jvo

:hide I gave it my best?


----------



## MarjoleinL

jvo said:


> :hide I gave it my best?


It's a cute picture. I love your smile!


----------



## Magaly22




----------



## Werebear

y'all are so cute!
now here's me drunk and playing with my neighbour's cat about 2 months ago lol


----------



## LittleGloves

I hope this is smiley enough.


----------



## Val J

I saw this and thought this was a good idea. Get to see that we are pretty regular people. Great Idea! I love all the pics, made me smile!


----------



## Northern Lights

Val J said:


> I saw this and thought this was a good idea. Get to see that we are pretty regular people. Great Idea! I love all the pics, made me smile!


Wonderful photo! You are so pretty!! :yes


----------



## Northern Lights

Staticnz said:


> Here is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though in my defense I have lost weight recently and shaved.
> 
> Also this photo is too big sorry.


Great shot, you're very handsome and look so friendly. I think if we met I'd find the courage to talk to you! :yes


----------



## Val J

Thanks northernlights!!! I think my dog brings out the best in me


----------



## Lazarusx

Hah, this thread forced a genuine smile out of me.. great idea


----------



## hanzitalaura

Lazarusx said:


> Hah, this thread forced a genuine smile out of me.. great idea


Very Nice pic!


----------



## SuicideSilence




----------



## Lazarusx

hanzitalaura said:


> Very Nice pic!


Thankyou!


----------



## hipolito

you're all so devastatingly beautiful
... and if youre thinking I must have skipped your picture or factored it out of my statement, you're wrong. I saw _all _of them, and I mean that about every single face I saw. It was... devastating. but congrats to all of you for being so beautiful!


----------



## Bananastand

My older sister and me! I'm on the left.


----------



## Subie

You have some awesome colored eyes!


----------



## Northern Lights

Lazarusx said:


> Hah, this thread forced a genuine smile out of me.. great idea


Cute!


----------



## JustRachel




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## meepie

SuicideSilence said:


> View attachment 19801


beautiful


----------



## steviejb

I was surprised to see this thread had died, always good to see smiley faces. Not particularly recent, but my camera battery is flat! :clap


----------



## green9206

You are all so good looking.I will not post mine as i feel am ugly.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I tend not to smile very much


----------



## MrQuiet76

steviejb said:


> I was surprised to see this thread had died, always good to see smiley faces. Not particularly recent, but my camera battery is flat! :clap


very nice pic man, you look content!! glad that you bumped this thread!



BelowtheCurrent said:


> I tend not to smile very much


i'm the same way with not smiling much, but you look really pretty with that smile!!


----------



## Hyperborea

mohit9206 said:


> You are all so good looking.I will not post mine as i feel am ugly.


Its not a beauty contest, do it dude (if you want to)! Its about the-->  Feel empowered from your braveness.


----------



## steviejb

mohit9206 said:


> You are all so good looking.I will not post mine as i feel am ugly.


Hyperborea pretty much hit the nail on the head, it would be great to see you smiling. 



MrQuiet76 said:


> very nice pic man, you look content!! glad that you bumped this thread!


Well life has it's moment every now and then.  I think we all need to see some positivity from time to time and this thread contains it.



BelowtheCurrent said:


> I tend not to smile very much


That is a wonderful smile.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Aww you guys are so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## green9206

Hyperborea said:


> Its not a beauty contest, do it dude (if you want to)! Its about the-->  Feel empowered from your braveness.





steviejb said:


> Hyperborea pretty much hit the nail on the head, it would be great to see you smiling.


OK here you go.









I have a black mark just below my right eye as if someone punched me and also one of my front rowteeth protrudes from the rest so when i smile its juts out like a rabbit's teeth.


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Hyperborea

mohit9206 said:


> OK here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a black mark just below my right eye as if someone punched me and also one of my front rowteeth protrudes from the rest so when i smile its juts out like a rabbit's teeth.


Wtg! Maybe the "rabbits teeth" problem is also in your head, since theres no sign of it?


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Thumbs up for all of ya! 








I look crazy! xD

BONUS

KITTIES!


----------



## WhatWentWrong

You be mirin haha!


----------



## Diegoo




----------



## MysteriousH

Diegoo said:


>


Aww, cute picture! You have a pretty smile, and your kitty is cute too :b


----------



## fellow




----------



## moloko

Best thread so far. Put a smile in my face.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

slightly camera shy, but there's a smile!


----------



## wooloomooloo




----------



## harrison




----------



## Northern Lights

WhatWentWrong said:


> You be mirin haha!


This made me laugh :clap


----------



## Northern Lights

Me and a friend at a pub. And yes... alcohol makes me social


----------



## Huskie66

This thread never fails to give me a smile, you all look great!


----------



## Silverera




----------



## Bikini Condom

Diegoo said:


>


OMG you are hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dont understand how a beautiful woman like you is lonely.


----------



## SwY

Not a big smile tho 

Very nice and positive thread btw


----------



## AlwaysImagining

SwY said:


> Not a big smile tho
> 
> Very nice and positive thread btw


Very cute


----------



## zomgz

rawrguy said:


>


Super brownie points for wearing an ISMFOF tshirt!


----------



## Bikini Condom

Do I have to post a picture?

I look ugly as hell.


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Bikini Condom

Should I do it?


----------



## MidnightBlu

I tried to get a good pic. I'll come back with a better one when I pluck my eyebrows and yes I have braces.


----------



## Bikini Condom

The best smile I could make.


----------



## zomgz

^ You look good man!


----------



## rikkie

This was from a few days ago!


----------



## Pooksta

rikkie said:


> This was from a few days ago!


Cute


----------



## rikkie

Pooksta said:


> Cute


Thank you! Love your smile (as well as the background, wowzers)!


----------



## david87

Why not I'm in.  I just took this on my webcam.


----------



## pceflwerpwer

awesome thread, all great smiles  i will contribute also
didnt want to show my face on here ... but ehh, have to embrace who i am. 








even caught my best friend on omegle LOL








and here is a pic of us on his last day in cali. he moved to florida. he reps the east coast and i rep the west, we are basically yin and yang.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

A lot of handsome fellas above 

@Pceflwerpwer, that's the cutest bromance I've read on this site lol :love2


----------



## alee




----------



## Aminath

Now I just think I didn't smile wide enough


----------



## Aminath

BelowtheCurrent said:


> I tend not to smile very much


Which is a shame, since judging from this image the world is obviously missing out not having more of your smiles in it. You have a very sweet, naturalistic beauty to you, and the smile compliments it wonderfully.



mohit9206 said:


> You are all so good looking.I will not post mine as i feel am ugly.


I hope images don't discourage you to post your self at some point. I have no confidence in my looks, but I think it's important to get comfortable being who we are instead of who we wish we are. It's one of the few lessons I've internalized in my years in therapy. In any event, I hope you work up the courage to post an image, even if you are not what society typically deems as "good looking", your value is hardly determined by the symmetry of your face.



jvo said:


> :hide I gave it my best?


Mission success then 



crazaylulu said:


> All of you are beautiful! makes me wonder why we struggle so much with issues of self esteem.


One of the common themes I revisit in therapy is this idea that I have a self-defeatist attitude. They say I'm always just destroying my chance at trying something out before I even give myself a real chance at that new experience. Even if I felt I was beautiful, I'd probably be debating myself over that fact until I was doggedly determined that I was some freakish mutant that should never see sunlight. Sadly, although I can post images online, I still find it difficult to see my aesthetics in a positive light.



guybrowneyes said:


>


Damn, you are cool. Could practically be the new Fonz


----------



## mb47

Love this thread! Seeing so many smiling faces is making me smile too.


----------



## coniconon

From last summer


----------



## SAnonimous

I'd post a pic, but i'm afraid that someone i know finds the pic on the internet, which would lead them to this site, where they can read all my SA-related posts.


----------



## crimeclub

Good thread, too bad it's not being used very much.


----------



## Blushy




----------



## Blushy

SAnonimous said:


> I'd post a pic, but i'm afraid that someone i know finds the pic on the internet, which would lead them to this site, where they can read all my SA-related posts.


Why would it matter if they find you?


----------



## cgf88




----------



## Junimoon11

Sure, Why not?


----------



## steviejb

All these smiling people! It would be rude not to have a smile on such a beautiful day.


----------



## AFoundLady

cgf88 said:


>


is that really you? wow! I thought for a moment that picture was of some 1950s actress..you're gorgeous!


----------



## tronjheim

cgf88 said:


>


Glamorous!


----------



## crimeclub

cgf88 said:


>


Wow I was thinking the same thing as the other poster , you look like a young and more attractive Bette Davis!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

very fake smile but whatever


----------



## cgf88

crimeclub said:


> Wow I was thinking the same thing as the other poster , you look like a young and more attractive Bette Davis!





tronjheim said:


> Glamorous!





alostgirl said:


> is that really you? wow! I thought for a moment that picture was of some 1950s actress..you're gorgeous!


thanks guys  haha yes its really me!


----------



## Kevin001

That moment you realize even your smile is awkward.


----------



## LadyApathy

Aww you all look great! And @kevin, you're smile isn't awkward, it's lovely 

Here's a pic of me. This pic is from three months ago. I've just been depressed with how I look right now....I've gained a couple pounds and have lots of acne now :'( so I'll just post this older pic. I've already wallowed in depression over my current look but I've had enough and decided im gonna work on not just my appearance but on my health as well. Oh, and it's in black and white cause I don't want to be too recognizable....lol even though it probably doesn't make much of a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

LadyApathy said:


> Aww you all look great! And @kevin, you're smile isn't awkward, it's lovely
> 
> Here's a pic of me.


Thanks your smile is nice as well.


----------



## Kevin001

More awkward smiles, I'm so trying. Lol.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I really like this thread, there's so much beauty in everyone here.


----------



## ghost dog

Kevin001 said:


> More awkward smiles, I'm so trying. Lol.
> 
> --http://i63.tinypic.com/2eb7r00.jpg-
> http://i65.tinypic.com/2vw7oyx.jpg


That's the most natural, non-forced smile I've ever seen


----------



## Kevin001

ghost dog said:


> That's the most natural, non-forced smile I've ever seen


Thanks I guess. :smile2:


----------



## SparklingWater

i wanted to post a pic here but for some reason all pics i take on my phone look blurry on my computer and my pc camera is actually crap. no clue

edit- pic isn't in this thread but on in my album on my profile if anyone wants to see me


----------



## thetown

Last time that I smiled. Like a year ago?


----------



## HenDoggy

lifestandsstillhere said:


> slightly camera shy, but there's a smile!


Whoa, you're like super adorbs


----------

